# مطلوب شرح طريقة عمل اللحام



## كهرب & إلكترون (23 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم


ما هي الخطوات التي من خلالها عمل لحام للدوائر الالكترونية أو الاسلاك بالشكل السليم ؟ :63: 

وما هي الادوات الضرورية لعمل ذلك ,, وما هي الادوات التكميلية "غير اساسية" :1: 

ونرجوا أن يكون الشرح مدعم بالصور والفيديو المبسط :10: 

تحياتي​


----------



## مركز شيكو للدش (23 فبراير 2007)

اعدك بالرد ان شاء الله خلال يوم على الاكثر من الان حتى يمكننى التجميع للموضوع


----------



## B2000 (3 أبريل 2007)

ما زلنا ننتظر


----------



## مركز شيكو للدش (7 مايو 2007)

*اخى الكريم اسف للتأخير لظروف خاصة *​ 


*اخوانى الكرام نظرا لاننا هنا انتعلم ونفيد بعضنا البعض اضع لكم هذه المشاركة هدية منى الى المنتدى والاعضاء والمشرفين وهى عن كيفية اللحام والطريقة السليمة لاستخدام الكاويه . وهى للامانه منقوله من موقع عربى للالكترونيات . *



*اللحام*
*Soldering*​

*يعتبر اللحام والفك من المهارات الأساسية التي يجب أن يتقنها جيدا من يقوم بالعمل في الأجهزة والدوائر الإلكترونية, لأنه غالبا بدون فك العنصر التالف في أي جهاز ولحام آخر صالح محله لا يمكن إصلاح الأجهزة العاطلة. *
*مهارة اللحام والفك ليست صعبه بل يمكن اكتسابها بسهولة عند التدرب عليها واتباع قواعدها بدقة, ومعرفة عيوب اللحام وممارسة العمل به باستمرار. *
*لإجراء عملية لحام جيدة لابد من معرفة عناصر وأدوات اللحام وكيفية اشتراكها مع بعضها لإنتاج نقطة لحام جيدة. *

*عناصر ومتطلبات اللحام: *
*أ‌- كاوية لحام جيدة ومناسبة:*

*المقصود بتعبير مناسبة هو أن تكون الكاوية مناسبة من حيث الطاقة المستهلكة فيها ومن حيث مساحة مقطع سنها. *
[/color][/b][/size]
*ب‌- سطح الدائرة المطبوعة أو لوحة الشرائح وأطراف المكونات المراد لحامها:*
*يجب أن يكون سطح الدائرة المطبوعة أو لوحة الشرائح خاليا من أي مواد شمعية أو شحميه أو زيتية وأن يكون خاليا من الأكاسيد و الأتربة وكذلك أطراف المكونات الإلكترونية المراد لحامها. *
*د‌- سلك اللحام:*
*ويجب أن يكون قطره مناسبا للحام الذي سيتم به ويفضل أن يكون من النوع الذي يحتوي على مادة مساعدة للحام ((قلفونيا أو صهور Solder Flax )) بداخله.*
*تجهيز عناصر اللحام: *
*أ‌- تجهيز كاوية اللحام:*

*نظف سن الكاوية جيدا من أي شوائب عالقة أو أكاسيد باستخدام مبرد أو ورقة سنفره ((قرطاس شامي Emery cloth)) أو فرشاة من السلك أو نصل سكين حتى يصبح سطح السن لامعا. وصل التيار الكهربي للكاوية حسب جهد التشغيل الخاص بها. اترك الكاوية حتى تسخن, قرب سلك اللحام من سن الكاوية حتى ينصهر عليه ويكون طبقة فضية لامعة على سن الكاوية ويكون كرة من القصدير المنصهر على مقدم السن. *
*هذه الكرة تساعد على تسريب الحرارة من السن وعلى جودة نقطة اللحام عند اللحام, قبل بدء اللحام مرر سن الكاوية على قطعة من الإسفنج الطبيعي موضوعة في وعاء مناسب ومبلله بالماء وذلك لإزالة أي أكاسيد وتصغير كرة القصدير المنصهرة على سن الكاوية. *

*ب‌- تجهيز أطراف المكونات والأسلاك:*
*يجب أن تكون أطراف المكونات خالية من أي أكاسيد أو أتربة أو مواد شحميه أو زيتية, وإذا كان الطرف المراد لحامه سلكا سواء كان سلكا مصمتا أو مكونا من عدة شعرات, أزل المادة العازلة عن طرفه بطول مناسب باستخدام أداة تقشير مناسبة لقطر السلك, وراعي الدقة عند إزالة الطبقة العازلة عند تقشير الأسلاك لأن أي حز في السلك المصمت أو قطع لعدة شعرات يؤدي إلى ضعف السلك ميكانيكيا مما يؤدي لقطعه بعد اللحام نتيجة لحركة السلك, وهذا العيب من العيوب التي يصعب اكتشافها عند فحص اللحام.*
*ويوضح الشكل التالي التجهيز الصحيح للأسلاك والتجهيز الخاطئ لها. *







*لاحظ أنه يجب قصدرة السلك المكون من شعرات قبل اللحام ليسهل إدخاله في ثقوب الدائرة المطبوعة أو لوحة الشرائح, ويتم ذلك بوضع الجزء المقشر من السلك بعد جدل شعراته على سن كاوية اللحام الساخن بين سلك اللحام وسن الكاوية إلى أن ينصهر سلك اللحام وينساب بين الشعرات للسلك المراد قصدرته, ثم يبعد كل من السلك وسلك اللحام عن سن الكاوية ويترك إلى أن تتجمد سبيكة اللحام المنصهرة على السلك. لاحظ عدم تسخين السلك المراد قصدرته لفترة طويلة لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى جفاف المادة العازلة حول السلك ونقص العزل الكهربي لها قرب طرف السلك. *
*د‌- تجهيز سطح الدائرة المطبوعة أو لوحة الشرائح:*
*يجب التأكد من خلو السطح المراد اللحام فيه من الأكاسيد والأتربة والمواد الشمعية والشحميه والزيتية, ويتم ذلك بمسح السطح بقطعة قماش مبلله بمادة طيارة مثل الكحول. *
*أنواع اللحام:*
*تصنف عمليات اللحام إلى ثلاثة أنواع هي: *
*أ‌- لحام أطراف المكونات مع بعضها أو في عروات (Tag Solder):*

*في هذا النوع من اللحام تجهز أطراف المكونات على شكل خيات للحامها مع بعضها أو مع العروات. *
*ب‌- لحام أطراف العناصر في لوحة الشرائح أو لوحة الدوائر المطبوعة:*
*في هذا النوع من اللحام تمرر أطراف المكونات في ثقوب بلوحة الشرائح أو الدائرة المطبوعة, وتكون المكونات في الجهة الخالية من الشرائح في اللوحة وتلحم أطراف المكونات في جهة الشرائح النحاسية. *
*ت‌- لحام أطراف العناصر على سطح:*
*في هذا النوع من اللحام يلحم طرف العنصر على سطح النحاس دون المرور في ثقوب باللوحة. *
*ويوضح الشكل التالي الأنواع الثلاثة المذكورة. *







*لإجراء عملية لحام اتبع الخطوات التالية:*
*- صل الكاوية بمصدر الكهرباء وضعها على حامل بحيث لا تكون ملامسه لأي سطح حتى لا تؤدي إلى تلفيات نتيجة حرارتها المرتفعة.*
*2- جهز العناصر واللوحات المراد لحامها كما ذكر سابقا وضعها بترتيب أولوية اللحام.*
*3- أحضر سلك اللحام وضعه في متناول يدك على الطاولة.*
*4- جهز قطعة من الإسفنج الطبيعي وبللها بالماء في وعاء مناسب لتنظيف سن الكاوية قبل وبعد كل نقطة لحام.*
*5- ثبت العناصر المراد لحامها مع بعضها تثبيتا جيدا بحيث لا يتحرك أي عنصر من عناصر اللحام أثناء أو بعد اللحام.*
*6- أجر عملية اللحام كما هو موضح بالأشكال التالية وكما هو موضح بالخطوات. *






*أ‌- نظف سن الكاوية بقطعة الإسفنج المبلل بالماء.*
*ب‌- ضع سن الكاوية بحيث يلامس طرف المكون المراد لحامه وسطح اللوحة ويصنع زاوية مقدارها 45 درجة مع سطح اللوحة المراد اللحام فيها.*
*ت‌- قرب سلك اللحام من نقطة اللحام بحيث يكون طرف المكون بينه وبين سن الكاوية.*
*ث‌- انتظر حتى ينصهر سلك اللحام ويحيط بالعنصر المراد لحامه وتتبخر المادة المساعدة على اللحام. *
*7- بعد الحصول على نقطة لحام كما بالشكل الأخير أبعد سلك اللحام ثم أبعد الكاوية بحذر عن نقطة اللحام حتى لا تؤدي لسحب القصدير المنصهر مما قد يؤدي إلى إحداث قنطرة بين تلك النقطة ونقط أخرى بالدائرة.*

*مع اطيب تمنياتى بالتوفيق والنجاح *
*محمد كامل*
*مركز شيكو للدش .*​


----------



## كهرب & إلكترون (9 مايو 2007)

مشكووور ع الشرح


----------



## عرااااقية (9 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
بارك الله بيك اخي على الشرح الوافي واليكم هذا الرابط لعلكم تستفيدو منه شيئا 

http://www.kemo-electronic.com/en/loetkurs/index16.htm


اختكم عراقية


----------



## عبدالله كامل (13 مايو 2007)

الخبرة الفنية التي يجب ان يتعلمها المهندس اولا لكي يبدأ


----------



## مركز شيكو للدش (24 مايو 2007)

*اشكرك اختى العراقية على الموقع الجميل ده *
*واشكر المهندس عبد الله كامل على الرد *​


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (24 مايو 2007)

*كتاب صغير يشرح أسلم الطرق لفك العناصر الإليكترونية وكيفية لحامها على الدوائر المطبوعة
موجود في المشاركه التاليه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=53959
*


----------



## m_elekiaby (18 يناير 2008)

اخي يمكنك تعلم مبادئ الحام من هذا الفلم وارجو ان يساعدك
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLfXXRfRIzY


----------

